
DIY: 200 Dollar PC, Part 3 - PaulStamatiou.com - luccastera
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/02/09/diy-200-dollar-pc-part-3
======
goofygrin
so I'm confused. This is _way_ more than a $200 PC given all the time and
effort.

Here's how I'd go about it -- either:

a. go get a dell hot deal for $199 (they had a server a couple weeks ago for
$199, no OS)

or

b. Fry's $59 mb/cpu special (built in video and lan), $20 case (microcenter),
$15 PSU (frys/microcenter), $65 hard drive (Frys/newegg), $20 memory (newegg,
frys).

Seems like a sub $200 computer isn't that hard to accomplish. So again, I ask
what is the point of the article?

~~~
hernan7
Maybe he just wanted to show off his workshop skills. And notice that the
machine has 2 disks...

But I agree, it was mostly a pointless way of saving maybe $100-200 (edit: not
pointless for the article's author of course, I'm sure he had fun with his
project -- I just think it wouldn't make sense for the average hacker to try
to replicate it).

Edit 2: now if it had been a fan-less design, that would have been more
interesting as a DIY project.

~~~
goofygrin
I agree, if he'd done fanless or super small (which what he did is small, with
the itx and crappy PSU)....

He also must not have kids or a cat, since an open case like that certainly
wouldn't fly!

~~~
PStamatiou
You're right, I have no animals or kids. I'm 21 and live in college pad with
smelly guys.

